# χρόνος dt



## Palavra (Mar 30, 2010)

Θυμάται κανείς τι είναι αυτός ο απειροελάχιστος χρόνος από τη φυσική; Ψάχνω από το πρωί και τίποτα...


----------



## nickel (Mar 30, 2010)

differential (of) time
διαφορικός χρόνος

The differential of time means an extremely small period of time. Differentials, in general, represent almost instantaneous changes of a varying function. 
http://newphysicstheory.com/Energy_and_Momentum.htm

Αλλά κάποιος που καταλαβαίνει περισσότερα θα μας δώσει καλύτερη ανάλυση.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 30, 2010)

Το σύμβολο d χρησιμοποιείται για να δείξει την *απειροστή* διαφορά, σε αντίθεση με μια *πεπερασμένη* διαφορά, που συμβολίζεται με το Δ.

Σχετική διπλωματική εργασία, *Το διαφορικό ως θεμελιώδης έννοια του απειροστικού λογισμού*, εδώ.

Για την καθημερινή χρήση, εδώ λήμμα στο slang.gr.


----------



## SBE (Mar 30, 2010)

Και να προσθέσω ότι δεν αντιστοιχεί σε κάποια συγκεκριμένη μονάδα χρόνου, αλλά είναι η θεωρητική ελάχιστη μεταβολή του χρόνου.


----------

